# Whitecott Manor available for pre-order!



## Mouse (Aug 30, 2017)

Whitecott Manor will be released on the 11th of September, but it's available to pre-order right now from NineStar Press: Whitecott Manor

It's a sweet romance which my editor described as 'incredibly charming'. Themes: grief, phobias, family.

It's not SFF exactly, but these are the tags my publisher's given it: British, contemporary, intrigue, paranormal
https://ninestarpress.com/product-tag/paranormal/
It has the most romancey of romance covers. If anybody is interested in an ARC please PM me.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 31, 2017)

Woo hoo! Congratulations. Okay okay I already knew about this but I'm so pleased for you. 

I told you there's an Easter Egg in _A Sour Ground_ about _Whitecott Manor_, right? I figure that would guarantee someone would just have to publish my wip one day. 

That's the beauty about standing on other people's shoulders to get where you need to go 

But in all seriousness so pleased for you. 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> I told you there's an Easter Egg in _A Sour Ground_ about _Whitecott Manor_, right?



Did you? That's exciting!!  The step-dad in Whitecott Manor's called Chris.

Mwah!


----------



## J Riff (Sep 1, 2017)

Well the cover doesn't give away much... looks like... a hockey player trimming a rose for his GF. I'm intrigued. I wonder how long before a copy shows up at thrift where I can afford it. And incidentally, WTG EJ Mouse!!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

Ta very much.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry to double post but... Whitecott Manor is now out and ready to buy! Available in print and ebook. Whitecott Manor

I'm also doing a blog tour, which you can follow Whitecott Manor by Emma Jane | Scattered Thoughts and Rogue Words you can also enter to win a free copy. Freeeeeeee!


----------



## Vaz (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice one Mouse! Best of luck with the book and tour. 


V


----------



## hopewrites (Sep 11, 2017)

Yay! That means I can publish my review on Amazon finally.

P. S. How much for a signed copy?


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 12, 2017)

hopewrites said:


> Yay! That means I can publish my review on Amazon finally.


And I'll be posting mine on Goodreads (will try to link it to Amazon too). A very good book. Strong characters, nice bit of intrigue, and a lovely romance, with a dry-witted ghost to boot. Heartily recommended.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2017)

Cheers, dears!



hopewrites said:


> P. S. How much for a signed copy?



Ooh, erm... I don't actually remember if I'm being sent author copies, I'll have to find out!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 12, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Sorry to double post but... Whitecott Manor is now out and ready to buy! Available in print and ebook. Whitecott Manor
> 
> I'm also doing a blog tour, which you can follow Whitecott Manor by Emma Jane | Scattered Thoughts and Rogue Words you can also enter to win a free copy. Freeeeeeee!




Wooo hoo. So glad you finally took my advice and wrote your memoirs 

pH


----------



## Montero (Sep 12, 2017)

Read the sample, thought it flowed very well - not just good prose, but good story telling.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 12, 2017)

My review is up on Goodreads. Unfortunately, Amazon won't let me put a review up, as you have to make a certain number of purchases before they allow you that privilege. As I do not buy from Amazon if I can help it - I go directly to publishers' websites - I'm not included.

But Goodreads and Twitter link are up. The gist? What Montero said:


Montero said:


> not just good prose, but good story telling.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 13, 2017)

Super congratulations!!! You're on such a roll - Go Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 13, 2017)

Yay! Thank you, all, I'm so pleased.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2017)

I've always found it easier to make people laugh than cry but... looks like I've managed both with Whitecott Manor so I'm over the freaking moon. 

_From a Goodreads review:_


> Throughout this heart-breaking display of attempted survival, there were also sweet, loving moments which I had desperately wished there were more of. I did find myself giggling, and, enjoyed the interesting and different kind of speech used by the characters, which was heavily laden with British vernaculars. I absolutely loved everything having to do with the gardens, and the small towns which were described also very well. Once these loving moments had begun to transform the struggles into ones of dissipating clouds, it happened....and I bawled..
> 
> And..then....and then. _ *wet sigh* _ It broke, no, it shattered, my heart. It was brutal and painful to read something that was drawn out through countless pages of something that was finally...finally brought out into the open and shared which needed to be done because of its weight. But...once the reason came to light, the pain was...understood and accepted because of the ultimate reason. And, then there's that...sob producing beautiful and shiny moment....that contributed to me adoring a certain someone even more...._*sigh*_


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 30, 2017)

Mouse said:


> I've always found it easier to make people laugh than cry but... looks like I've managed both with Whitecott Manor so I'm over the freaking moon.


That's a brilliant review, Mouse!
Tis a damned good book.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 30, 2017)

You make me cry on FB every day. 

seriously good review my sweet! Congratulations!

pH


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2017)

Love you both.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 1, 2017)

And here's a direct link to it on Amazon: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0756MR8NT/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 3, 2017)

You made me cry. I just didn't think of it as a selling point. Brill review makes me feel like maybe I didn't cry enough.

But agree. That big reveal, tear jerker. And the reaction to it, perfect.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2017)

Aw, thank you, my lovely.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 22, 2017)

NaNoWriMo has been depressing me. Think I'm going to fail miserably. This review for Whitecott Manor cheered me up no end this morn. If you're still unsure about reading an icky romance, have a read of this: Boy Meets Boy Reviews: Review: Whitecott Manor by Emma Jane


----------

